# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Does any1 check their frog poop????

## Leefrogs

I wanted to get a microscope and start doing my own fecals.  I've read and re-read the article to left,  and I'm still left with questions.  Like are eggs odvious, will I know it when I see it? I've tried to google a couple times and came up empty.

Anyone do their own exams?? 
Got any websites that have pictures? 
Any advice?

----------


## Kurt

I know how to do it, however I don't have a microscope, nor do I know what I am looking at. I can't tell the difference between bacteria and protozoa. Worms are obvious, but their eggs aren't.

----------


## Leefrogs

thanks. I think I'll get the microscope anyways and try it out. I remember in biology, they say an egg is the largest cell of the body. So I'm thinking I might be able to figure it out. But I'd like to be able to identify what species of egg I'm looking at. Hhhmmm

----------


## Kurt

I would get some books on the subject as well.

----------


## Leefrogs

Hey Kurt, do you think we could get Paul to expand on his post on decals and maybe post some pictures? I found Picts on the net, but none for frog specific protazoa, or eggs. Because aren't they species specific, kind of? And that's why I can't get gets here to even look.

----------


## Leefrogs

ok, mircroscope comming tomorow.  I have to get some test tubes from somewhere though.

----------


## poison beauties

Being I have a friend who study's this stuff and still cant get it right to anything certain enough for his liking and his brother is a vet known for doing the hobby's fecals I suggest you atleast still get the fecals done by someone trained. Many people miss or dont even know what all to look for. Eggs are an issue, Coccidia is pretty easy to spot but when you get into all the other stuff it gets complicated. I know of darts even coming up with tape worms in the fecal. There is also the issue of getting treatments even if you do spot something and most vets wont give you the meds unless they do the test anyways....
Its a great thing to learn but I wouldnt let it take the place of a real professional.

Michael

----------


## Leefrogs

ok that's great Mike. It must be nice to live in a town with more than 500 people. I'm 400 miles from any herp vet. All cow pokes here. Local vets told me to take my frog to a local pet store owner. Who by the way emaciated a wtf to death and had a tiny plant to hide behind. A well respected moron. 

Meds are going to be pancur C. If I run into something that is resistant to that, I will contact Dr. Frye.  Initial worming was done with him, by mail, and I'm just following through. I have a vet neighbor who can probably show me how to do fecals on cow poo, just to get me started. But there's a fecal guide to the left that shows a few pictures of frog specific protazoa.

----------


## poison beauties

I will go back through my files and dig up the entire list of common and uncommon stuff you need to look for. I can tell you Pancur doesnt help everything and some things like coccidia your frog is stuck with for life if they have it. You can treat it though just not get rid of it.

I think I have detailed pics to of what alot of this looks like under a microscope. Keep in mind some of its really not easy to spot.

Oh and worst case you dont have to drive to the vet, It can be mailed to Dr. Frye for testing. Between him and the UGA lab Ive pretty much had everything tested with them over the years. If you do get the hang of it Id seriously consider atleast having the first tests done by a vet and then if positive you can get the treatment and do the follow up tests yourself. They need to be done three times to safely QT and check the frog. Every 2 weeks for 6 weeks is the norm.

Michael

----------


## Leefrogs

cool more Picts would be good!!

----------

